# مشروع تخرج كامل من أ - ي Demonstration Radio System



## Enghammouri (4 نوفمبر 2011)

هديه مني لكم يا مهندسين 

مشروع هندسه كهربائيه والكترونيات 

-proposal
- Design 
- Presentation 
-Final paper


وادخل على هذا الرابط 
http://www.sharebees.com/hfon47uinvzx.html

ارجو الدعاء لي ولوالداي


----------



## plaingroom (4 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا كثيرا و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عباس الكريطي (5 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الله يحفظ هذا المنتدى اخواني اريد بحث تخرج كامل عن تصميم شاحن بطاريات ارجو الرد مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## anas89 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

كيف أستطيع تحمبل الملف يا أخي


----------



## rami monawar (8 ديسمبر 2011)

الرابط مو راضي يحمل


----------



## amgda (8 ديسمبر 2011)

ضع الرابط على megaupload


----------



## وليد زايد (9 يناير 2012)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييين شديييييييييييييييييييد


----------



## صاحب الليل (17 فبراير 2012)

وين الباسورد ؟؟؟؟


----------

